# Khan Academy`s music course (narrated by Gerard Schwarz)



## Guest

I recently found out that the educational institute Khan Academy had a course on Music, all narrated by Gerard Schwarz. It includes basics on several instruments and on Music Theory, but it also a section called "Masterpieces old and new" that includes analysis of many famous works, including Dvorak's 9th, Beethoven's 5th and Tchaikovsky's 4th (and many more), movement by movement, along with several commentaries and a video on conducting. I though it very interesting so I decided to share it on the forums and see what you guys think.

Link: https://www.khanacademy.org/humanities/music


----------



## Doctuses

it's good if you are 100% new to everything classical music, but for anyone who has a profile on this website it's probably going to be realllllly elementary for you (assuming that anyone who bothers to make profile here has a working knowledge of classical music and theory)


----------



## Guest

Doctuses said:


> it's good if you are 100% new to everything classical music, but for anyone who has a profile on this website it's probably going to be realllllly elementary for you (assuming that anyone who bothers to make profile here has a working knowledge of classical music and theory)


Yes I'm quite new to music theory, so it was very interesting for me, but I thought it'd be good to share it anyways.


----------



## sexton1022

Thanks for sharing! I'm new to this and always looking for more information.


----------



## 13hm13

Schwarz's "All-Star Orchestra" YouTube channel is full of lot of pedagogical goodies, including:


----------

